
Would You Bet a Business on Google Gadgets? - dawie
http://webworkerdaily.com/2007/06/28/open-thread-would-you-bet-a-business-on-google-gadgets/
======
dawie
For a young startup it might make sense to bet on Google Gadgets. These guys
are already doing it <http://www.appirio.com/> and I think they are doing
quite well.

